

Data-Intensive Text Processing with MapReduce (Free Book) - wicknicks
http://lintool.github.com/MapReduceAlgorithms/

======
tarr11
PDF Link for the lazy:
[http://lintool.github.com/MapReduceAlgorithms/MapReduce-
book...](http://lintool.github.com/MapReduceAlgorithms/MapReduce-book-
final.pdf)

